# (βάζει) κι η μυλωνού τον άντρα της με τους πραματευτάδες



## nickel (Nov 21, 2011)

Κατά ΛΝΕΓ:
*(βάζει) κι η μυλωνού τον άντρα της με τους πραματευτάδες* για αυτούς που θέλουν να φανούν ανώτεροι από ό,τι είναι στην πραγματικότητα.

Αλλαγή επαγγέλματος στο ΛΚΝ:
*Kι η κοσκινού τον άντρα της με τους πραματευτάδες*, για κπ. που θέλει να εξισώνει τον εαυτό του με ανωτέρους του.

Παρόμοιες παροιμίες για κάποιον που _has grown / got too big for his breeches_:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...γήκε-στο-γιακά-he-s-got-too-big-for-his-boots

Θυμήθηκα τη μυλωνού από τον σημερινό Λακόπουλο:
Αισθήματα ευφορίας αναδύονται τις τελευταίες ημέρες. Στη χώρα γενικώς επειδή, επιτέλους, έχει Πρωθυπουργό. Στο ΠΑΣΟΚ γιατί φεύγει ο Παπανδρέου. Στη ΝΔ γιατί στρογγύλεψε ο Σαμαράς. Στην Αριστερά γιατί τσιμπάνε στις δημοσκοπήσεις. Στον Ολυμπιακό γιατί δεν έχασαν από τον Παναθηναϊκό. Και στο κόμμα του Καρατζαφέρη γιατί «κι η μυλωνού τον άντρα της με τους πραματευτάδες».

Αυτή τη στιγμή το μόνο που έχω σκεφτεί είναι το (άλλης σύνταξης) *rubbing shoulders with the high and mighty*. Μού κάνει για τον Λακόπουλο, αλλά θα υπάρχει και καλύτερο.


----------



## sarant (Nov 21, 2011)

Το γνήσιο πρέπει να είναι η κοσκινού. Ο μυλωνάς πρέπει να απολάμβανε κάποια εκτίμηση. Αλλά η μυλωνού είναι γνωστή γιατί από τον πισινό της δεν μπορούμε να ζητάμε ορθογραφία.


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2011)

Βάζουμε και κάνα σύνδεσμο να ενημερώνεται ο κόσμος...
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/06/25/xatzimylwnou/


----------



## sarant (Nov 21, 2011)

Ωχ, το είχα ξεχάσει...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 9, 2015)

Τη μυλωνού προτίμησε σήμερα η Αλέκα Παπαρήγα, κατά τη συζήτηση των προγραμματικών δηλώσεων στη βουλή, για να επικρίνει τον Μανόλη Γλέζο, που παρομοίασε την ομιλία Τσίπρα με την επιστολή Ζαχαριάδη όταν κήρυξαν οι Ιταλοί τον πόλεμο, το 1940. Κλείνοντας την ομιλία της είπε, για την ακρίβεια: «η μυλωνού βάζει τον άντρα της στην ίδια μοίρα με τους πραματευτάδες»).


----------

